# Man Strikes Train



## Ryan (May 6, 2011)

This happened at the MARC station up the street...

http://odenton.patch.com/articles/marc-passenger-bumps-train



> Witnesses said the man, who is believed to be deaf, was sitting on a bench on the platform when he suddenly got up and walked into the train, which was pulling into the station.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 6, 2011)

Although they don't show a picture of the man in question I believe I was on the train (and car) he walked into. I was on my way to see off a friend at BWI and the first time we knew anything was amiss was when one of the train attendants started shouting while on the Odenton platform. I think she was yelling at the engineer so that he wouldn't leave while she and another employee tried to assist the man and determine what was happening. I looked out the window and saw a man lying on the ground just outside our car. He appeared to be only partially conscious and half of his face seemed to be flaccid. He could sit up but could not stand. He was handed some water but had difficulty drinking it. I thought he might have suffered a stroke or something. Several MARC employees from various disciplines showed up to see what was going on and eventually we saw a police officer show up but nobody seemed to have any clue what to do for this poor guy. We left the station fifteen or twenty minutes late but even then no EMS had ever shown up. Small world I guess.


----------



## DET63 (May 12, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling that, when he got home at the end of the day, he saw his dog and went and bit it?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 12, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that, when he got home at the end of the day, he saw his dog and went and bit it?


Funny comment, but I wish no ill will upon this man. He looked like he needed help and I hope he eventually found it one way or another.


----------

